# June surf



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

We r going to topsail in June also this year. We usually go in august.
I never surf fished in June. What does the surf produce typically in June? I was just wondering so I can have what I need.
Thanks a lot!
Jim


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

June is a pretty good month from the surf. IMHO, early June is better than later in the month. You have a chance for Spanish, pups, pomps, spot, croaker, blues, black drum, sea mullet and maybe some flounder, among others. Shrimp, sandfleas, bloodworms and mullet all work well well if bottom fishing. Bring some metal for the Spanish and blues. Their might even be a cobia or two around if you get lucky.


----------



## ti_jim (Jan 27, 2019)

A lot will depend on which part of the island you will be at. The south end, Town of TB, is in process of another beach renourishment project, which results in long flat beaches with little structure until Mother Nature can make her mark. Based on last years similar project, this definitely affects the surf fishing in a negative way. If at the south end highly recommend fishing the inlet; reds, black drum, flounder & sharks on cut bait / spanish and blues casting metals.Another option would be to fish in close proximity to the Jolly Roger pier, a natural bait attractor.

If you will be in Surf City or NTB, check the town website to see if they have any similar beach projects going on this winter/spring.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys. Awesome. Thanks for the info.
I usually bottom fish only on double loop rigs or fish finder rigs. So I should be good then. In 2019 when we were there they had just gotten done redoing the beach I think. That makes sense why fishing wasn’t the best then. We are staying in north topsail as usual. Like .5 miles south of the bridge. Not the new bridge in surf city.

soI’ll stick with my typical bait. Salted shrimp, fleas if I can find them, cut bait as I catch it, and I’ll grab blood worms. Are fish bites or too? I like them cause stay on so well.

so spoons. Since it’s the surf what kinda weight should I be throwing? Can you guys recommend a few brand and colors and I’ll pick them up. Every year I say I’m going to mess with some cast and retrieve and I always get lazy and just bottom fish.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

jimim77 said:


> Hey guys. Awesome. Thanks for the info.
> I usually bottom fish only on double loop rigs or fish finder rigs. So I should be good then. In 2019 when we were there they had just gotten done redoing the beach I think. That makes sense why fishing wasn’t the best then. We are staying in north topsail as usual. Like .5 miles south of the bridge. Not the new bridge in surf city.
> 
> soI’ll stick with my typical bait. Salted shrimp, fleas if I can find them, cut bait as I catch it, and I’ll grab blood worms. Are fish bites or too? I like them cause stay on so well.
> ...


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I like 3/4-1 ounce silver spoons. Or silver with another color. Spanish and blues are so fun. Acme kastmasters are the classic but any well made spoon is great.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

jimim77 said:


> Hey guys. Awesome. Thanks for the info.
> I usually bottom fish only on double loop rigs or fish finder rigs. So I should be good then. In 2019 when we were there they had just gotten done redoing the beach I think. That makes sense why fishing wasn’t the best then. We are staying in north topsail as usual. Like .5 miles south of the bridge. Not the new bridge in surf city.
> 
> soI’ll stick with my typical bait. Salted shrimp, fleas if I can find them, cut bait as I catch it, and I’ll grab blood worms. Are fish bites or too? I like them cause stay on so well.
> ...


Yes Fishbites work, caught a few nice black drum and whiting late last spring with them, small pieces on a River rig, shrimp or e-z flea flavors, can buy them at Roses in the Food Lion shopping center. Also just past the Town Park on New River inlet road there is a little turn around road on the left (sound side) where you can park and walk out a dock if looking for finger mullet, probably a mile from where you are staying, however NTB has decided to start a paid parking program starting March 1st so be aware, good luck,...pop.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

Lukeksnyder1 said:


> I like 3/4-1 ounce silver spoons. Or silver with another color. Spanish and blues are so fun. Acme kastmasters are the classic but any well made spoon is great.


Blues are always awesome even bottom fishing. They hit so hard. Even the small ones. They make good bait then. I appreciate the help!


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

poppop1 said:


> Yes Fishbites work, caught a few nice black drum and whiting late last spring with them, small pieces on a River rig, shrimp or e-z flea flavors, can buy them at Roses in the Food Lion shopping center. Also just past the Town Park on New River inlet road there is a little turn around road on the left (sound side) where you can park and walk out a dock if looking for finger mullet, probably a mile from where you are staying, however NTB has decided to start a paid parking program starting March 1st so be aware, good luck,...pop.


thanks! I have to see how many packs I have from last year still. I ordered them before we went a few years ago cause I couldn’t get shrimp or flea flavor anywhere. No one seemed to have them. Fish bites are so easy to use. No fuss no mess. I hope it’s a good year. I can’t wait.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

jimim77 said:


> thanks! I have to see how many packs I have from last year still. I ordered them before we went a few years ago cause I couldn’t get shrimp or flea flavor anywhere. No one seemed to have them. Fish bites are so easy to use. No fuss no mess. I hope it’s a good year. I can’t wait.


You are correct now that I think about it, I bought those Fishbites at Roses in the spring of 20', in Oct. of 20' they had little or no selection, may be best to order online so you have them. The fish I caught with them were in close, again good luck, it's a beautiful area, unfortunately more people have found NTB and the towns are getting a little sophisticated.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

we love topsail. we have been going for 10 years now. found it from friends, who don't go anymore. we love it. I wish I could someday afford a house there when we get close to retirement. 

while I have you guys on the line. . . last year I was going to try to use some double loop drop rigs with floats and beads. what are your guys opinions of the whole float and beads? do they help or work? my rigs that I tie are 6 inches off the pyramid sinker for first drop loop. then 10 inches of space to next loop. I didn't know if the extra color was even needed or the bead to get some float off the bottom to prevent crabs from eating my bait. I also didn't know if I should just make my first loop further up. I was just wondering some opinions.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

jimim77 said:


> we love topsail. we have been going for 10 years now. found it from friends, who don't go anymore. we love it. I wish I could someday afford a house there when we get close to retirement.
> 
> while I have you guys on the line. . . last year I was going to try to use some double loop drop rigs with floats and beads. what are your guys opinions of the whole float and beads? do they help or work? my rigs that I tie are 6 inches off the pyramid sinker for first drop loop. then 10 inches of space to next loop. I didn't know if the extra color was even needed or the bead to get some float off the bottom to prevent crabs from eating my bait. I also didn't know if I should just make my first loop further up. I was just wondering some opinions.


I hope too you can retire at NTB, that was my dream also years ago. Many opinions on rigs to use, I've found that less is more, for panfish (whiting, pompano) a double drop river rig similar to what you are making using fluorocarbon leader, this is the only rig I use fluoro, small hooks, sometimes circles, no floats, no beads, small pieces of shrimp or fishbites, I've caught red drum on these also, this rig I fish in close. My fish finder rig consists of the sinker slide, a bead, then a coastlock swivel, a short ( no more than 6-8'', some 1'') leader of Ande 100# mono, crimped loop on one end, crimped 5/0 or larger hook ( I like kahle hooks) on the other, fresh finger mullet , whole, cut, or filleted that I caught with a throw net, cast one rod out far, the other medium, wait and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

thanks poppop. my rouble river rigs are exactly the same. small hooks and bare. always circle or kahle. then I got reading last year. I'll keep it simple as I always have. I caught my first 2 drum 3 years ago. I was pretty excited. that was my goal that trip and it happened on my first day. my dad was watching me. he had a ball watching the rods go off. it was. the best 3 hours I ever had at the beach. 2 drum and a boat load of pomps. all he kept saying is "you are keeping those bigger fish for dinner right"? I said "yes dad I'll make. them tonight for us". lol my fish finder rigs are the same as yours except I don't use as heavy mono. mine are 50 lb. I use kahle on those also and sometimes circle. I never experimented with crimping really heavy line. that might have to be my new thing to try this summer. I run 2-3 rods. if no one is out and the kids are out there with me I run 3 rods. if some people around 2. the kids love booking back and forth when there are 3 rods out. 

ahh good times. best part is we go back down in august also then. I have to see about the beach renourishment like mentioned.


----------

